# N Scale Bridge Help



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

I want to make a double bridge for an N scale layout. This is the model i'd like to build. As I said it needs to be able to let two trains pass. Does anyone have some good tips/site I could look at for how wide it should be?

So if anyone knows how tall/wide it should be that would help a ton!

Any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

A section of Kato N scale double track is 2-5/16" wide (or 2-3/8" if you don't like 16ths). If you are just running straight track over the bridge this would be the bare minimum. If you are going to have curved track on a straight bridge you will have to go wider to allow for car over hang over the track. 
Most manufactured bridges should state if they are a single or double. If you are scratch building the truss bridge just take into mind if you are going to haul over sized loads you will need to go wider. Those old bridges leave little little room for horizontal and vertical clearances. 
For height a modern day engine will need 1-1/2" plus a little extra for tack and ballast about 5/16".
Then again it is best to have ererything so you can test as you build. There is nothing worse then making something only to find you scaled wrong and it don't fit/ work


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smerk,

Check out the posts/threads from David Stockwell here on the forum. He is a master at constructing bridges, especially those in the smaller gauges. (He builds them on spec, and offers them for sale.)

Perhaps he'll chime in here, or you might want to PM him with specific questions.

I'm not sure if this link will work, but here's (hopefully) a list of his threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=415771

Regards,

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I know walthers makes a brige like that in ho scale I am not sure if the make one in N scale but you might look at walthers and see


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

N Scale Bridges:

These folks a large selection avaialbel:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/n_scale_model_railroad_bridges

Some of the most interesting bridges that I have found are from a firm in Austin, Texas. Here is their link:
http://www.blackbearcc.com/n_kits.htm

Blackbear's bridge jigs are great and take a lot of the guess work out of the the equation. Also, Blackbear's site offers information that would make scratch building the bridge very easy to do.

Great folks and Blackbear.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check out David's bridges I just got an O gauge off him.











http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell

Some where he has some info on real types of bridges.
I will go and try to find it for you.

Davids thread here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4603

He will build to your dimensions, he actually prefers that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is an N scale sort of what your looking for.

Davids work,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davids, Howe Truss bridge This one is N, $75 & free shipping nice bridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smerk said:


> I want to make a double bridge for an N scale layout. This is the model i'd like to build. As I said it needs to be able to let two trains pass. Does anyone have some good tips/site I could look at for how wide it should be?
> 
> So if anyone knows how tall/wide it should be that would help a ton!
> 
> Any tips are much appreciated!



What runs over that bridge? 
How can anything run over it? 
Look at the beams they go all the way across?








What is it a foot bridge? Am I not seeing something right?
Where did you get the picture?

Maybe they are added, the wooden beams, to preserve this bridge?

See the arrows,










Edit again...even the metal beams go all the way down and all the way across?


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the links!

Anyways, the reason the picuture looks weird is because it's actually 3 bridges side by side. It's in Lyons, Wayne, NY. If you go to google maps you will see it when you look at the satelite right off of cole rd. Hope you can see it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smerk said:


> Anyways, the reason the picuture looks weird is because it's actually 3 bridges side by side. It's in Lyons, Wayne, NY. If you go to google maps you will see it when you look at the satelite right off of cole rd. Hope you can see it


Cool :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Cool :thumbsup: ...


Yeah! I thought so. I think i would only make 1 that was double wide or 2. happy to hear peoples opinions though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Cool :thumbsup: ...



Oh an optical illusion?
Or is it a horizontal illusion?

The picture he posted had me saying how the heck can anything roll over it.
Strange, 3 bridges.hwell:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Three bridges......but how many tracks....5?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like it. Perhaps an extra 6th in the middle span, at some point, too?


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Here's my first part. i know that there's mistakes. This is my first time building things like this. Hopefully I'm not making master builders have heart-attacks. But seeing as I'm going more for the feel of it, i think it will work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, you're certainly not offending me with your work.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good to me. There is only one way to learn and that is to just get out there and do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smerk said:


> Here's my first part. i know that there's mistakes. This is my first time building things like this. Hopefully I'm not making master builders have heart-attacks. But seeing as I'm going more for the feel of it, i think it will work.



DAM please dial 911 quick, help!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I was with big ed on the picture, i kept scratching my head saying 

Smerk- you should be proud of the bridge so far.. it looks nice so far, cant wait to see the finished product, keep posting updates please


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work bridge.


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Well thanks for all the nice responses. It's been a while but work has been a little hectic. Anyway this is what it looks like right now. need to paint it still. anyone have any tips on how to fake rust? i've heard about steel wool and vinegar...any thoughts? Thanks a ton


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Smerk said:


> Well thanks for all the nice responses. It's been a while but work has been a little hectic. Anyway this is what it looks like right now. need to paint it still. anyone have any tips on how to fake rust? i've heard about steel wool and vinegar...any thoughts? Thanks a ton


Hi Smerk,

I am very late in seeing your post, you probably have your bridge finished by now. but I'll put in my 2 cents worth anyway. You can take it or leave it as you see fit.:thumbsup::thumbsdown::laugh: I suppose you have your bridge finished, painted and installed by now, but in case you do any more I am attaching a picture of a bridge I did sometime back with some weathering on it. All I do is use paint for adding rust color.

Cheers, Dave


----------

